# 2000 Ford Ranger



## philoshop (Dec 19, 2018)

I bought one a couple of months ago without an owner's manual. Does anyone know how to change the clock setting on this truck? My Dad has a 2004 and his process didn't work for me.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 19, 2018)

You might try YouTube. Do a search.

I used it to find how to change the cabin air filter in a Honda Element.


----------



## philoshop (Dec 20, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> You might try YouTube. Do a search.
> 
> I used it to find how to change the cabin air filter in a Honda Element.



A friend got me straightened out. I was on the right path but pushing all the wrong buttons. Sheesh, I haven't done that in almost 50 years..


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 20, 2018)

philoshop said:


> A friend got me straightened out. I was on the right path but pushing all the wrong buttons. Sheesh, I haven't done that in almost 50 years..




I had to help my dad once with the clock on his radio. It was in a 1995 Ford Explorer. Once I figured out how to do it, it was pretty much straight froward.


----------

